

Has the liberalisation of prostitution gone too far in Germany? - stephnieman
http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21589922-has-liberalisation-oldest-profession-gone-too-far-giant-teutonic-brothel?fsrc=scn/tw/te/agiantteutonicbrothel

======
bonemachine
Sounds not so much like an issue with legalized prostitution per se, as with a
lack of willingness to (aggressively) address the human trafficking issue.

~~~
davidgerard
Most of the discussion and media reports surrounding which are fog.

